# pygmy buck?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agreed to take a boer buck without seeing him. Well here he is. A pygmy right? I dont do small breeds... tell me what you think of him. Is it just me or does he look a bit skinny/wormy? He sure does smell lmao.

**Excuse the horse poo, hes out with the horses right now lol**


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd say Nigi...He doesn't look like my caramel bucks or any pygmy bucks I've seen, face wise. Maybe a mix?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

He seriously looks like a pigmy/nigerian mix--- if not full Nigerian. He totally has a nigie face there.  He's cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigi or nigi/pygmy mix and he's over 2 years old. A fecal and the right groceries will have him looking better in no time.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I say pygmy/nigi.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Agreed. Nigerian x Pygmy cross. He needs a little work, but he's very cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

more nigerian then pygmy but possibly a mix.

Cute boy.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

My daughter who is 12 named him Harry [Hairy] Titus lol. Hes doing well, loving having lots of good grub. He will get taken care of the way he should now. Ill post more pics in a few months


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Probably a nigerian mix, maybe some pygmy in there. His coat looks a little rough, he might just need a good deworming and extra minerals. Very cute little guy though!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

He IS cute! I agree Nigi/Pygmy mix. Good luck!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am just glad the little guy has a good home now. Thank heavens for that!


----------

